# Gleam/Cranberry/Hepcat/Sushiflower & Flusterose Lustregl



## jeanna (Apr 5, 2005)

*Eyes:* Canton Candy Paint; e/s: Gleam, Cranberry, Hepcat, Sushiflower, Black Tied, and a touch of Violet Pigment; Blacktrack Fluidline; Ardell False Lashes #116

*Cheeks:* Cubic Blush with Iridescent Loose Powder in Silver Dusk on top

*Lips:* Spice lipliner, Flusterose lustreglass mixed with a little Pink Poodle lipglass

_*... and that's it! *_






Sorry my "poses" look so contrived! I'm not used to taking my own pictures and am new to the _*art of posing*_





ops: Ha!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 5, 2005)

OMG! You are so beautiful. I love love love the lips. So pretty!


----------



## Julie (Apr 5, 2005)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## instantkorver (Apr 5, 2005)

WOW your lips look phenominal! Beautiful eyes too, of course!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2005)

Your lips look so perfect! I am green with envy!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 5, 2005)

OMG you did such a great job on the lashes!!!! Love the e/s a lot too!!


----------



## Lolita (Apr 5, 2005)

wow, very pretty! your lips look like candy!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2005)

OMG YOUR LIPS! good lord girl! u r SO gorgeous! i love it!!


----------



## banana (Apr 5, 2005)

I love sushi flower!  Never thought of wearing it with cranberry...


----------



## misslexa (Apr 5, 2005)

so beautiful


----------



## SHEILAB13 (Apr 6, 2005)

WOW!! You are soooo stunning! Flawless application.  You rock


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 6, 2005)

wow i love the way ur lips look!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Apr 6, 2005)

awesome. really really well done! it looks great all around!


----------



## macmilf (Apr 6, 2005)

reallly pretty! nice choice w/colors. and you've got nice full lips


----------



## jeanna (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_I love sushi flower!  Never thought of wearing it with cranberry..._

 
Originally I wasn't going to use Sushi Flower, but when I was done, it needed *something*, so I added it just above the crease where I applied Cranberry and it finished the look nicely. All MAC eyeshadows are so pretty that I bet you could take *any* two colours, even ones that you didn't think would go well together at first, and make them work beautifully.


----------



## jeanna (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_wow, very pretty! your lips look like candy!_

 
Haha, thanks... it was mixing in the Pink Poodle that made all the difference


----------



## jeanna (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SHEILAB13* 
_WOW!! You are soooo stunning! Flawless application.  You rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, I've _*never*_ been told that I rock... you're the first! Thank you!!


----------



## kissablethoughts (Apr 6, 2005)

.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Gorgeous, and AMAZING Lips..holy cow they are perfect!! Love the earrings too!!


----------



## glamella (Apr 6, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## princess_jenilee (Apr 7, 2005)

your lips look hot!!! I'm gotta try that look tommorow!!!


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 7, 2005)

That's so pretty - I'm going to be getting sushi Flower, Hepcat and Cranberry soon, so I'll have to take inspiration from you!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissablethoughts* 
_I love the blending you did! Your eyes are really nice!! You should work at mac - do you?_

 
i don't work for MAC, but i would *LOVE* that!!! omg, if i ever got the chance, i think i would die.... seriously... drop dead on the spot    Haha!
thanks so much for the positive feedback!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey_zane* 
_That's so pretty - I'm going to be getting sushi Flower, Hepcat and Cranberry soon, so I'll have to take inspiration from you!_

 
thank you!! get them, you won't regret it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love them all, especially sushi flower


----------



## jeanna (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess_jenilee* 
_your lips look hot!!! I'm gotta try that look tommorow!!!_

 
thank you! i _*love*_ mac's glosses... post some pics up when you try the look, i would love to see how it turns out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_i'm sure it'll be fabulous..._


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

gorgeous on you.


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 9, 2005)

I love your FOTD look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The whole look is gawjus


----------



## lsd210 (Apr 9, 2005)

You look amazing and your lips are to die for! Great job!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 10, 2005)

You look good girl!


----------



## Krystle (Apr 14, 2005)

You look GORGEOUS!!!  Now I am motivated to go play


----------



## MACaLicious (Apr 15, 2005)

GORGEOUS JEANNA!!!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 15, 2005)

HOLY CR*P...AWSOME job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    LOVE the lips!


----------



## MACaLicious (Apr 15, 2005)

this is soo gorgeous. you are a beautiful filipina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's nice to see other filipinas on this forum


----------



## jeanna (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krystle* 
_You look GORGEOUS!!!  Now I am motivated to go play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good! Go play... _*then post!! *_Haha


----------



## jeanna (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaLicious* 
_GORGEOUS JEANNA!!!_

 
*THANK YOU MACaLicious!!!*


----------



## jeanna (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obsessed_girl07* 
_HOLY CR*P...AWSOME job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    LOVE the lips!_

 
Thank you!! Awwww, you live in Hawaii.... I'm jealous


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 16, 2005)

I love your lips.. and your eyes... goodness, I love the whole thing!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Apr 16, 2005)

wow thats awesome!!! you have perfectly shaped lips! and i LOVE that color on you!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 26, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow, you look so gorgeous!  I love those colors. =)


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jul 26, 2005)

your looks are always so beautiful, i love looking at them!


----------



## jeanna (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PreTTyAnGeL* 
_your looks are always so beautiful, i love looking at them!_

 
Thank you!! Likewise


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 26, 2005)

geeeez. That looks SO GOOD!! I'm jealous. It's so soft and pretty and feminine looking! well, you are so beautiful on top of your perfect makeup application... so that helps the look!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 27, 2005)

You are such a gorgeous girl, your looks are always so perfect, please keep posting more!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 27, 2005)

HELLO HOTTTTTTNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   This is a totally hot look.


----------



## Jude (Jul 27, 2005)

OMG.... that is flawless. <3


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 27, 2005)

You are so amazing.Your skinis perfect,your m/u is perfect,your hair is perfect....I'm a lil' bit jeallous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PERFECT!!!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jul 27, 2005)

You look Ma-va-lous!  Seriously, could you be any prettier?  The false lashes are too pretty, too.


----------



## user4 (Jul 27, 2005)

oh wow, i REALLY love it. it looks so great!!!!!


----------



## jeanna (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks girls! Hahahah, the positive feedback is a pleasant surprise - this post was my FIRST real FOTD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*iiifugaziii & DopeSickGirl* - Oh please girls! _I walk in your shadows..._





*almondeyez81* - Thank you! I still have lots to learn... I'm a work in progress : )

*Viva_la_Mac_Girl, Crazy Girly, sxychika1014* - Thanks so much!! It's feedback like yours that keep me inspired

*Heather_Rae* - Thank you! You always leave the best/sweetest comments for me :loveya:


----------



## superzosh (Jul 27, 2005)

Gorgerous!! Your lips are prettier than the ones in the MAC promos!!!


----------



## Midgard (Jul 27, 2005)

you are really, really pretty! and your makeup application is perfect!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Jul 28, 2005)

So beautiful!!!

Your lips are to die for.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 28, 2005)

you're so gorgeous!! pink is definately a good colour for you ;]


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow, PERFECT lips! That combo is amazing! I'll have to pick up Flusterose this week. Awesome job, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 28, 2005)

HOLY SMACKEREL!!!!! I loove that lip color!!!! It is to die for!


----------



## breathless (Jul 31, 2005)

oooooo! pretty pink! and your lips are beautiful!


----------



## user2 (Jul 31, 2005)

I could say so much right now but I just say: FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## angela (Jul 31, 2005)

flawless as always! i love you're posts.. so inspiring jeanna! =]


----------



## hazelinsight (Jul 31, 2005)

ooollalala i love the lips so candy looking. And the eyes are gorgous!!


----------

